
Ask HN: Better Jupyter code completion? - leblancfg
I&#x27;ve been consistently hitting a wall with Jupyter&#x27;s autocomplete and docstrings capabilities, especially when working with pandas:<p>* No autocomplete when kernel is busy<p>* No docstrings or autocomplete for dot-calls (e.g. `Series.str.contains`)<p>So I end up having a devdocs.io tab open for just those two situations.<p>Is anyone aware of efforts to lighten this situation? Say, plug-ins, or integration to other services that would overhaul the default results from Jupyter&#x27;s &lt;Tab&gt; and &lt;Shift-Tab&gt;? Thanks.
======
altairiumblue
Jupyter has docstrings and autocomplete for dot calls - I just tried your
Series.str.contains example in JupyterLab 0.32.

And in general my experience with the documentation and autocomplete has been
the exact opposite - way better than the other environments that I've used
(VScode, Atom, Spyder). Also nicer than RStudio, which isn't RStudio's fault
but more due to R not having dot calls and the documentation being less user-
friendly than Python's.

